# command line freeBSD vs internet addiction



## waterstof (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi folks,
first post here. I just did a minimal install of freeBSD on an old laptop (256 MB). I used to have Ubuntu with XFCE which worked very well, but I spent all of my computertime writing on several forums. I feel kind of internet-addicted. I have the desire to learn programming in C, but when I switch on the computer, I first go to the news sites, political forums, etc...and I spend all my time there and no time at learning C. 
So I decided to take a command line system. I just need vim, gcc and w3m as a browser. I think w3m won't be much of a problem, because it's not that easy as firefox. Nevertheless, I'll need it, to look up some information.

Are there other people here who feel they spend too much time on forums, games, etc...? I felt it's becoming problematic and I want to stop it.

PS: I'm writing this from our "family PC" which I have to share with my wife and 4 children. So this PC won't be a problem, it's almost always in use by someone.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe put these computers away for a while and spend some time with wife (or/and children)?


----------



## waterstof (Jan 28, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Maybe put these computers away for a while and spend some time with wife (or/and children)?



Whow, it's not thÃ t bad. I spend several hours everyday with them, but the time I spend on the computer is time on the internet...


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2009)

No offence mate of course, it looked a little bad here.

Maybe you do not need pure CLI, maybe just cut it off from the network?


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jan 29, 2009)

Use Links for a browser, that way you won't find yourself spending quite as much time on Youtube & Hulu.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2009)

I have ADD, I always end up doing something else...

"Right.. I'm going to find out how this works.. Oh look that's interesting.."
Two hours later I still haven't done what I set out to do :e


----------



## lme@ (Jan 29, 2009)

Similar problem here: When I have an internet connection I also browse the net, read forums, emails etc.
But when I have my Notebook with me when there is no internet connection and I have some time, I get to work on my nbosd program.
So I guess I should be disconnected from inet more often.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't compile the NIC in your kernel, rm /boot/kernel/if_* /sbin/ifconfig

Solution is not that complicated ...


----------



## meeb (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the same experience, searching for one thing gives me solutions for lots of others and questions i never had... Configure your router to cut internet connection every two hours for some time, control yourself or accept the way it is.


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

Its called willpower, just DON'T look at your RSS Feeds and/or Browser for an hour or so a day, and focus on learning. You won't get anywhere without your own willpower.


----------



## artificer (Jan 30, 2009)

r-c-e said:
			
		

> Its called willpower, just DON'T look at your RSS Feeds and/or Browser for an hour or so a day, and focus on learning. You won't get anywhere without your own willpower.



Well said.
If you don't truly decide that you should stop browsing so many hours, you will eventually always overcome any self-imposed obstacles you might have put anyway.


----------



## waterstof (Feb 4, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> No offence mate of course, it looked a little bad here.
> 
> Maybe you do not need pure CLI, maybe just cut it off from the network?



That's what I'm doing now. I installed xfce during the weekend and when I'm planning to learn I cut it off from the network.
So Vermaden and ime@, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2009)

Instead of cutting yourself off completely just set a time limit using an alarm clock or something. When the alarm clock rings you are done on the internet and it is time to get to C.


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 6, 2009)

meeb said:
			
		

> I have the same experience, searching for one thing gives me solutions for lots of others and questions i never had...



Same in here ...

I kinda had a problem similar to that of the OP... solved it, as well as meeb's problem, by buying books and spending my time actually reading them .. then moving on to the pc ...

I found a similar alternative to that proposed by @Ime .. the thing was that since I can't afford a notebook, I took an old p3 800 256Mb ram and made a default install on it .. no X .. so .. I ssh into it and work in there .. and even if it actually has an internet connection, there's no browser or irc or "odds are it'll catch my attention and ruin it for me" kind of software.

Hope that helps.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

step 1) away from internet, no more interned addiction
step 1.5) command line addiction
step 2) ?


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 7, 2009)

vi and ${your_preferred_lang}


----------



## waterstof (Feb 7, 2009)

hrsetrdr said:
			
		

> Use Links for a browser, that way you won't find yourself spending quite as much time on Youtube & Hulu.



I think Youtube was the worst part of my problem. Now I don't have a flash player. That's much better indeed.


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, letÂ´s hope they never make a native flash player for freebsd ) 

I like it when you praise an operating system for what it doesnÂ´t have. Man, if you wanna be totally sure to stay out of everything addictive about the internet, cancel your internet provider or sell the computer.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 11, 2009)

waterstof said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> first post here. I just did a minimal install of freeBSD on an old laptop (256 MB). I used to have Ubuntu with XFCE which worked very well, but I spent all of my computertime writing on several forums. I feel kind of internet-addicted. I have the desire to learn programming in C, but when I switch on the computer, I first go to the news sites, political forums, etc...and I spend all my time there and no time at learning C.
> So I decided to take a command line system. I just need vim, gcc and w3m as a browser. I think w3m won't be much of a problem, because it's not that easy as firefox. Nevertheless, I'll need it, to look up some information.
> 
> ...



You're asking about forum addictions.....on a forum? Nice.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 12, 2009)

You know, I have spent hours beating up on the computer at vmsempire . . . so even the cli isn't safe from distractions.


----------

